# Video Card for FreeBSD



## stargazer (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi everyone!
Please recommend me a video card that can be used with Compiz-Fusion on FreeBSD 8-CURRENT and X.Org 7.4
I already have ATI Radeon x550 card but it does not supported =(


----------



## Brandybuck (Mar 15, 2009)

The Radeon X550 should work fine with the radeon driver. I haven't used Compiz-fusion, but my Radeon 9200 and X1550 handle KDE's compositing just fine. BETTER in fact than the proprietary fglrx/catalyst driver on my Linux laptop with a Radeon X1300.

The trick is configuring your xorg.conf for compositing and advanced visuals. Here are the relevant parts of mine:


```
Section "ServerFlags"
    Option       "AIGLX" "True"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier  "Card0"
    Driver      "radeon"
    Option      "RenderAccel" "on"
    Option      "AccelMethod" "EXA"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option "Composite"  "Enable"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
    Mode 0666
EndSection
```


----------



## nikobordx (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi,

You can use nvidia card with proprietary driver, it work fine for me !
It's a GeForce 9200M GS.

Niko.


----------



## stargazer (Mar 15, 2009)

Brandybuck said:
			
		

> The trick is configuring your xorg.conf for compositing and advanced visuals. Here are the relevant parts of mine:



I use the same settings in xorg.conf, but when starting Compiz, i have an error:

```
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
```
That is why I managed that driver "radeon" does not support my X550 completely.


----------



## alie (Mar 16, 2009)

> Section "Module"
> Load "dbe"
> Load "type1?
> Load "freetype"
> ...



Edit the following in /usr/bin/compiz-manager(or compiz if there is compiz.real)



> COMPIZ_OPTIONS="--no-libgl-fallback --ignore-desktop-hints --replace" WHITELIST="nvidia intel ati radeon i810 fglrx


----------



## Djn (Mar 16, 2009)

Uhm, fglrx on FreeBSD? I had the impression that was the linux-only binary driver?


----------



## adamk (Mar 16, 2009)

Alie, there is no compiz-manager on FreeBSD.  /usr/local/bin/compiz is *just* the binary.

stargazer, start compiz with:

LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --ignore-desktop-hints ccp &

Adam


----------



## adamk (Mar 16, 2009)

Djn said:
			
		

> Uhm, fglrx on FreeBSD? I had the impression that was the linux-only binary driver?



It is.  Reread what he wrote.  For him, the open source driver on FreeBSD handles the KDE compositing effects better than the fglrx driver on Linux.

Adam


----------



## trasz@ (Mar 16, 2009)

Same thing as with Linux, basically: nVidia.  Drivers are binary-only, but they actually do work.  Other cards often (or, should I say, usually) cause problems.

Note that for now, this is for x86 only, though.


----------



## adamk (Mar 17, 2009)

The open source ati driver works quite well, in fact.  I've used it on four different machines, and six different cards.  I'm not sure what problems you are talking about, but they certainly serve my needs.

Adam


----------



## trasz@ (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm not sure what kind of Radeon is in ThinkPad T43, but attempt to run Xorg on it causes instant lockup.  Didn't have time to dig deeper; I worked around it by using 'vesa' driver instead.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 17, 2009)

trasz@ said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what kind of Radeon is in ThinkPad T43



ATI Mobility Radeon X300


----------

